# Meet Sophie!



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

This is Sophie, my new baby hedgehog. She's 6 weeks old (born 10/6/09) and she's an absolute sweetheart!



















Sophie's cage


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl!!!!!!!!! That dark little mask on that gorgeous angel face. And look at her hiding under that wheel!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Awes she is so adorable! Congrats on your new baby girl!!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

she is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

She's so cute and I love the name Sophie!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on such pretty little girl


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Awww so darn cute!! :mrgreen:


----------

